# Help No reverse



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Just started car today after much winter mods, reinstalled B&M shifter, M6 car, sealed with RTV no leaks, but no reverse. All forward gears are working, could this be a switch issue? I did have to refill trans, could it be connection at the switch? Shifter is engaged in trans cup. Should I even drive car? I am taking car in for alignment which is needed after LT install, I would like to have info going into this repair. Car did engage reverse prior, but was not always easy. sometimes movement forward needed, then reverse engaged. Any help is appreciated, need to get car to tuning shop Monday. Thanks


----------

